# Marantz SR6005 Receiver Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a Marantz SR6005 A/V Receiver!*








Accessories4less and Home Theater Shack has teamed up to give away our Marantz SR6005 Receiver review unit to one lucky winner!

See our review of the unit here!

See the full details of how to qualify and enter here!

Good luck!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the winner is...

*tonyvdb*

Congratulations Tony... you are a very lucky man!

We hope you enjoy your new toy. :yes:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow 
Wow, Tony nice win! I was hoping to win this along with the RAD DAC that Sonnie and the admin people awarded to me somehow. I was thinking this would be a good match up, but you probably have a DAC in that new SR6005 anyway.

Congrats


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is all a bit surreal right now, I am so thankful for this


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm happy that a dedicated member won this great prize. Congrats Tony!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats Tony. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on this unit as compared to your Onkyo and Yamaha.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats, Tony, looking forward to the review, and I hope the new receiver treats you well!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats nice new toy for the holidays.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats!

Gotta love it!!!


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats!

I'm still smiling because of the Oppo BDP83SE I won last year! Just played The Dark Side Of The Moon Blu-ray on it...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats Tony!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats tonyvdb


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Posted my review of it here if anyone is interested.


----------

